# Texas (North Texas Riders)



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Texas (North Texas Riders) Pics !!!!*

Any Dirt jumpers or anyone wanting to give dirt jumping a try, there is a second Bad Ass trail in Denton Texas. The locals and Builders are cool, and welcome new and experienced riders. They won't freak if you case something, and only ask that you can help dig every once in a while (if you have the time).

Its not 9th street YET, but we have a lot going on, a 6ft dirt quarter, several berms, dirt jumps from tiny with tables, to medium or larger size jumps with 15 foot gaps. We don't have any photos posted yet, but they may come soon.

Any one interested in riding there please PM me.

Everyone is welcome. BMX, 24, or 26 29'ers too, I had to add that because we saw a guy flowing on a hardtail Klien race bike, and if his bike can take it, I'm sure some of the 29ers can too.

Good times are to be had


----------



## Spero (Apr 6, 2005)

I might be heading up to Sherman for graduation at Austin College this may to see some of my old friends, and if I do I might have to drop by and check things out.


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

SORRY THESE TRAILS ARE NOMORE
these are the north denton trails...in the lot just north of Olympia and Wolftrap.....pull up a google map....everybodies welcome....
you could hardly more damage then the ghetto kids around there..

this is the under the tree jump and hang a right








this is the steep line...8-9ft gaps








long fast berm behind 1/4








there she blows captain!...the 1/4 has a deck now...the ply behind it








looking out of the picnic area...that's the long wedge line 10-13ft gaps








picnic area...the two trees on the left will be the 5ft spine








trail going up the hill to future 8ft drop








the 4th jump goes over the tight berm








lip on left shoots over little berm...tablejump goes across 2nd landing in longline...the little pit double on right


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Glad to see you finaly joined. I think I might have a few of the guys from Allen coming out soon.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

PM me when you get into town.



Spero said:


> I might be heading up to Sherman for graduation at Austin College this may to see some of my old friends, and if I do I might have to drop by and check things out.


----------



## eightill (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd love to come. Please shoot some info!!! eightill (AT) gmail.com

bill


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

eightill said:


> I'd love to come. Please shoot some info!!! eightill (AT) gmail.com
> 
> bill


A few of us will be there this Sunday, but there usually someone out there.

Let me know if you need directions, I'll be there this sunday in the AM.


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

Is this place on private property? Where's it at? I live in Denton and I'd love to check it out.


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

Chasintrane said:


> Is this place on private property? Where's it at? I live in Denton and I'd love to check it out.


the lot north of Olympia and Wolftrap...just pull up an online map


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

*rain?*

somehow it's possible for it flood one side of town and not put a drop of water in the creek next to the jumps......:skep: 
I look at these pics and it's hard to believe there used to be all that moist dirt.....it will be wet again I think


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

BIGGER John said:


> somehow it's possible for it flood one side of town and not put a drop of water in the creek next to the jumps......:skep:
> I look at these pics and it's hard to believe there used to be all that moist dirt.....it will be wet again I think


Theres a rain storm coming, I'm sure of it.

Hows the kiddie pool Idea coming?


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

*kiddie pool*

it's crazy.....a kiddie pool blew down the ditch one windy day....
it was up against one of the fences....so I left it there.....
it will last longer there than at the trails....

been taking the 5gal jug out to patch things...going good so far....
seems the trick is to water the cracks then sweep dirt over and ride....


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

it's funny....only 2 months later and the place is a swamp.....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sucks.


----------



## alexlikesbikes (Mar 19, 2014)

Digging in the old spot!! Would love some other riders input and help. Having a hard time visualizing where i want everything cuz theres remnants left but hardly enough to dream off of. Anyway, heres the start.


----------

